# X1 for Sale



## coachBart (Dec 16, 2021)

2018 X1
Orange exterior all black interior
Fully loaded. 
17,000 miles
Full bumper to bumper warranty until June 2022.

Asking 28,000


----------



## cbracerx (Apr 27, 2007)

Location?


----------

